# Consultants for Training / BPO / Call Center / KPO



## M A ALAM (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

Can any one share the good consultancy's contact numbers or email IDs for Training / BPO / Call Center / KPO jobs in UAE.

Where do we have all call center located in UAE? I heard there is some Dubai Outsourcing Zone ....

Regards
Alam


----------

